# [WiFi] Problème de connexion

## legabier

Bonjour,

J'utilise gentoo comme routeur. Il y a trois cartes réseau dans la machine :

eth0 = modem (dhcp)

eth1 = LAN wired

ath0 = LAN wireless

Ma carte wireless est une D-Link WDA-2320. J'utilise le driver madwifi (trunk, downloadé du site de madwifi. Je n'utilise ni celui du portage ni celui du noyau) 

eth1 et ath0 sont en bridge. Voici mon /conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "null" )

config_ath0=( "null" )

mode_ath0="master"

essid_ath0="MONSSID"

channel_ath0="3"

iwpriv_ath0=(

        # Set the card's 802.11a/b/g mode:

        # Mode 0 = Autoselect (this mode will automatically detect the client's mode and change to it)

        #      1 = 802.11a

        #      2 = 802.11b

        #      3 = 802.11g

        "mode 3"

        # Disabling background scanning (fixes "stuck beacon" problem; see bug #1017)

        # This also increases the performance (see http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/PerformanceTuning)

        "bgscan 0"

        # Disable fast frames and bursting

        "ff 0"

        "burst 0"

        # Disable 802.1g Protection Mode

        "protmode 0"

        # Set the RSSI threshold for 802.11a/b/g mode to 11

        # "rssi11a 11"

        # "rssi11b 11"

        "rssi11g 11"

        # See bug #1957

        # "bmiss 50"

        # Reduce the beacon interval time (see http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/StuckBeacon)

        "bintval 500"

        # Suppress SSID broadcasting

        # "hide_ssid 1"

)

bridge_br0="eth1 ath0"

config_br0=( "192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

depend_br0() {

    need net.eth1 net.ath0

}

postup() {

        if [ $1 == "ath0" ] ; then

                # Disable antenna diversity (prevent MadWifi from throwing a kernel panic, see bug #1998) and fix weak signal strength problem

                sysctl -w dev.wifi0.diversity=0

                sysctl -w dev.wifi0.txantenna=1

                sysctl -w dev.wifi0.rxantenna=1

        fi

        return 0

}
```

J'ai aussi compilé le hostapd du site officiel, pas celui du portage.

Voici la config de hostapd :

```
# An additional configuration parameter, bridge,

# must be used to notify hostapd if the interface is included in a bridge.

bridge=br0

interface=ath0

driver=madwifi

hw_mode=g

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=--1

logger_stdout_level=2

debug=0

ctrl_interface_group=0

macaddr_acl=0

deny_mac_file=/etc/hostapd/hostapd.deny

auth_algs=3

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

eap_server=0

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ssid=MONSSID

wpa=3

wpa_psk=9823659728967928374650927436901734526893275490783245913765190

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=CCMP TKIP
```

Les deux clients en wifi ont des problèmes à se connecter à mon routeur.

Parfois le problème se résolve de lui-même après une demi-heure à une heure. Parfois le routeur plante (Kernel panic), et la plupart du temps le problème se règle si je demande aux deux clients (un XP et un Vista) de se déconnecter et se reconnecter manuellement.

Log complet : http://pastebin.ca/1563496

----------

